# Here's your Liberal Utopia



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A media outlet finally decided to do some actual News. It's a local station so I would guess they, at least, have a little integrity left. I'm guessing they are sick of living in an actual "shithole city".

The video is 5 minutes long but worth the watch.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Which video?

That was only 30 seconds.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It will have to get way worse and hit bottom to admit that there is a problem. Just like an alcoholic or a drug addict, liberals can not admit there is a problem with out being critical of what they do and the poor results are their own doing.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The liberal utopia.

Disturbing survey finds trash, needles, feces littering streets of San Francisco | Fox News


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> Which video?
> 
> That was only 30 seconds.


My bad. I posted the wrong video. Mine was only a preview. @Chipper posted the full length.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

And the solution is? Wait for it...
More taxes, of course.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Problem is the left will take it as not enough government.
They will advocate even more taxes and more government.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Stockton said:


> Problem is the left will take it as not enough government.
> They will advocate even more taxes and more government.


I really don't care how the Left takes it. We know they are all mind numbingly stupid.

What I want is America to see this video so they can see exactly what "utopia" means to the Left.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

It was pretty bad when we lived near there in the 80's.I can only imagine what its like now.big corps move in=more broke and homeless people.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Just saw a post by a member of the country club I manage.
Pretty cool. It had an image of one of their radical parades.
Lots of people in black leather, half naked, one on her knees
being lead around like a dog. The caption was this was a 
typical parade in SF. Then under that was US Military 
marching band. The caption was - this is banned in SF.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Stockton said:


> Just saw a post by a member of the country club I manage.
> Pretty cool. It had an image of one of their radical parades.
> Lots of people in black leather, half naked, one on her knees
> being lead around like a dog. The caption was this was a
> ...


I can't imagine what it'll be like by the time my kids all come of age. Ugh. Really bad.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

All you have to do is to wear flowers in your hair,( Sarcasm), will solve all problems.....


----------

